# what glue to re-glue muck rubber boots



## Luke0927 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the muck snake boot...its a couple years old left them in the truck one day and they started to unglue around the edges....I was thinking drop a little gorilla glue in and use some tape to "clamp" it, stuff expands a lot only thing i could see as an issue....if you think something else is better or more for rubber I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe some kind of heavy duty rubber cement, can't really say any brand or nothing but maybe stop at a pool supply and see what kind of glue they have to patch a liner.


----------



## chadf (Aug 6, 2012)

Aqua seal.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2012)

epoxy


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 6, 2012)

I used Shoe Goop and duct tape for a whole hunting season. Finally left the soles in Chickasawhatchee mud and walked out with boots without bottoms. Buy new boots.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shoe Goop or rubber cement.  Gorilla glue is not flexible.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 6, 2012)

dawg 2 gave you good advice. GOOP make at least four types of adhesive I keep in my tool box. Only failing of large tubes is it hardens after you open it. My local hardware store stocks a card with four mini tubes of the differing adhesive types. It's great stuff to have around, ...and it works as advertised. Only mistake I made is letting my wife know where I keep it, I seem to continually need more.


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shoe Goo(without a p) works best and I have tried everything I could find, including Gorilla glue, epoxy, rubber cement and many others.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 6, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Shoe Goop or rubber cement.  Gorilla glue is not flexible.



Got a pair of boots I used GOOP in the blue tube on a year ago still holding.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 7, 2012)

I cut a patch from a piece of pond liner glued it with super glue. Still holdin!


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 8, 2012)

Barge cement will do the trick.You can glue rubber.leather etc.Ace Hardware sells it. BB


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 12, 2012)

E6000 epoxy.  It holds really well and has some flex.  You can get it at Michaels or even Walmart in the craft section.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2012)

If there is a dive shop near find out what they reglue wet suits with.  They might even 'loan' you some so you don't have to buy an entire tube.


----------

